
Ask HN: Why the Scrum Scorn? - franze
On another submission I made a joke about Scrum Masters and got 60+ upvotes in a matter of minutes. I has personal experience reasons for that joke. But in general I have experienced that Scrum Masters have surplanted SEO Managers and Marketeers as the laughing stock of the dev world? Why is this the case, and how do we fix it?
======
uberman
I think that many (at least I) go through the same or similar checkboxes every
standup and often devolve into the minutia making the entire process a waste
of time.

In a standup, I want to know that the team and individual members are working
on the right task(s) and if so, are we/they blocked by anything and if so, how
can resources be reallocated to remove the block. That is it.

I'm not interested in a pep-talk.

New and existing tickets should be triaged in a different forum and the
critical results raised in the standup. I don't want to review trivial tickets
and I definitely don't want to wordsmith anything in the standup.

I think many "scrum masters" let standups devolve into "time reserved for
preparing for the standup".

------
legitster
The whole driving mantra of being "agile" is less process and overhead. Scrum
is presumably a method of achieving it.

A scrum master is a full-time person dedicated to managing a process designed
to eliminate process.

Regardless of how effective or ineffective scrum or a scrum master can be in
reality, the fact that the position even exists is ironic. And a good signal
that most formal agile implementations are cargo cults.

